# Bulk spices



## nklcolt1911 (Jun 15, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right area for this post, but where are you fellow smokers getting your spices if buying in bulk?


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 15, 2015)

Local or The Spice Sage.


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 15, 2015)

Mountain Rose Herbs, Spicely Organics or Frontier Coop. 

Your local Whole Foods can special order spices from Frontier Coop by the lb.


----------



## kampmann17 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have always used Penzy's spices. However, I need to compare some prices they might be $$$$


----------



## nklcolt1911 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well the reason  I asked is I was wondering if there was a better place other than amazon, after a quick search it looks like they are the cheapest


----------



## b-one (Jun 15, 2015)

Nklcolt1911 said:


> Well the reason  I asked is I was wondering if there was a better place other than amazon, after a quick search it looks like they are the cheapest



Do you have a restaurant supply store around? We have Gordon Food Service stores around us they have a decent selection fairly reasonable prices.


----------



## nklcolt1911 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yea there is a restaurant Depot near by, do they sell the general public?


----------



## darwin101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Butcher-Packer.com has a limited selection and good prices.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Several local stores. I can actually see & smell the spices.


----------

